# Bicep outer head



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Which exercises work the outer head more than the inner head?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

close grip curls


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

This website should answer your question

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

also hammer curls


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I think you can target the outer head and inner head by changing your hand placement.... E.g. Whilst doing dumbell curls holding the dumbells on the insides or the outsides, thus more weight being targeted toward the inner or outer bicep if you get me?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

hammer curls into the chest,reverse ez curls..synthol shots lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

mal said:


> hammer curls into the chest,reverse ez curls..*synthol shots *lol.


 :thumb:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Afghan said:


> This website should answer your question
> 
> http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


Everything you need to know about how to hit every muscle in your body is here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Everything you need to know about how to hit every muscle in your body is here.


it doesn't list any exercises?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> it doesn't list any exercises?


Yes it does, click on one of the exercises. Even shows you a little GIF of how to do it

E.G http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/BBLyingTriExtSC.html


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2011)

Afghan said:


> Everything you need to know about how to hit every muscle in your body is here.


no my mistake i does (you have to go back to the exercise section)

have a like for your troubles!

good site


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

www.exrx.net is a great site - lots of good info in there.

yep, best thing to do to alter the emphasis of a curl from one head of the biceps to the other is to vary grip width. I normally do two sets of wide grip curls and two of narrow, and pretty much treat them as two exercises.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Seated Incline dumbell curls, concentration curls both hit the outer head. Any barbell curl with close grip will also hit the outer head which give the "peak" of the bicep.


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

diixxy said:


> I think you can target the outer head and inner head by changing your hand placement.... E.g. Whilst doing dumbell curls holding the dumbells on the insides or the outsides, thus more weight being targeted toward the inner or outer bicep if you get me?


no sorry mate, it wont make a difference.

while the bicep does supinate the forearm, both long and short heads (long head being the outer) share a common distal tendon, so your suggestion would have no effect on tension between the two heads.


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

dazc said:


> no sorry mate, it wont make a difference.
> 
> while the bicep does supinate the forearm, both long and short heads (long head being the outer) share a common distal tendon, so your suggestion would have no effect on tension between the two heads.


Ahh I see, read it in flex magazine, im a retard  :L


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

both muscles share a common distal tendon, and the origins are also fairly close together. the major difference is that the long head runs ofer the head of the humerous. where a muscle like the biceps share a common end, then the only way to put more stress throug one is to put it in a mechanical position where it is stretched more, and produces a greater proportion of the force because of it. because of the way the two proximal tendons run its going to be very hard to put the GH joint (shoulder) in a position that increases length of the long (outer) head. if you flex the shoulder as in a preacher curl, then you will shorten the position of the short head slightly more than the longer one.

but overall, you cant make a dramatic difference.

my suggestion would be whatever you think the problem is with long head, its actually just a case of biceps as a whole. Id just concentrate on exercising properly and getting diet right, and worry less about tiny little differences in muscle activation and ultra isolation, unless you are a very advanced competitor, and even then i refuse to believe that long head could be majorly under developed compared to short head!

And peak is entirely genetic, you cannot train for a peak, and anyone suggesting outer head is responsible for it needs to look more closely at the anatomy of the bicep. All you can do to increase 'peak' is grow the muscle, it will be whatever shape its destined to be!


----------



## dazc (Oct 4, 2009)

diixxy said:


> Ahh I see, read it in flex magazine, im a retard  :L


not at all bud, end of the day, flex is a major publication, and no doubt it was claimed writted by some 'pro' trainer or expert. but alot of it is just information for the sake of it, and not factually correct.

you read it, thought wow thats cool and tried it in the gym, and it looked good for the mag. just a shame it wasnt some hint or tip that was actually usefull!


----------

